# Almost a Florida Pompano Limit!!!!!!!!Navarre Beach Access 38-B



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Only fished from 5-8am, slow till I decided to wade out 25 yards, sink and achor a red bucket. I experimented and I thought the bright bucket would make the Pompano swim in my fishing Zone. I fished about 15 yards behind the bucket with 3 rods, fresh San fleas and shrimp. I will post the video later. 

Here’s the pic, I think I am most proud of the bucket. 

It was clear no waves and no June Grass!!!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting tactic for sure and nice catch


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Interesting indeed.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Come on SurfFishingMeister....quit teasing us. I'm going down for a week in 3 days!!! Need info!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now thats thinking outside the bucket,good job sir. how about a orange home depot bucket.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Now I am serious! If your coming down to fish Navarre beach it’s was access 38-B, go to beach and head right 100 yards. Set up your rods right behind the light green 4 unit condo. I LOVE the idea of the Home Depot orange bucket!!!. You’ll see when I post the video this evening what rigs I use and that I only starting catching Pompano when I put out the red Bucket.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Here’s the video: 

https://youtu.be/LSxugr_wodQ


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, kinda makes sense so give her a few more tries and see what happens!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Thats awesome. I vaca in Pcola in mid Aug. I just plasti-dipped some pyramid sinkers this week. Maybe I need to pack a HD bucket too.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

RfmTX said:


> Thats awesome. I vaca in Pcola in mid Aug. I just plasti-dipped some pyramid sinkers this week. Maybe I need to pack a HD bucket too.


I bought this for $10 on Amazon. It’s a blaze orange dry camping sack. I’ll fill with salt water, anchor and sink it this weekend. The buckets float a little, this should sink to the bottom and provide wavy moments as it reacts to the current. Hopefully I can film underwater to see what’s coming up to it. Maybe Pompano will think it’s a huge sack of Sand Flea eggs.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I just stick up a couple of underwater signs directing them to the free buffet. I always include a small picture of a sandflea and direction arrows...for those fish that can't read. Lol . Nice catch man !


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I just stick up a couple of underwater signs directing them to the free buffet. I always include a small picture of a sandflea and direction arrows...for those fish that can't read. Lol . Nice catch man !


That is absolutely hilarious Russ!!!!!!!

I think the Pompano Frye was unbelievable for our area, at least that’s what I am hearing from marine conservationalists. It could mean we may have an extended Pomp run.


----------

